# Elderly Doxie on her way...



## petstar (Dec 7, 2007)

My husband and I drove a couple hours out of our way to adopt a new cat from a shelter...While there we browsed the dog area and I was heartbroken when I found a 12 yr. old miniature dachshund seemingly terrified by the whole ordeal. She was brought in by her former owners because she was having bladder control issues and the shelter was told that her diet had always consisted of table scraps.  Needless to say her teeth were in horrible condition. 

We left knowing that it would be impossible to transport her, a new cat and a toddler on a nearly 3 hour drive. Most importantly, my husband and I are in the middle of a move and we're unable to give her the proper care at this immediate time. Nonetheless, I couldn't keep her off my mind so I immediately started contacting rescues...after several phone calls and lots of pleading she was picked up yesterday but I have committed to fostering her and need to pick her up within 2 weeks. 

So...that's her story. I'm super relieved to have gotten her out of the shelter (Her chances of being adopted were slim to none considering her age and reason for surrender) but now we have three cats and three dogs...WAY more than I ever intended. She's also much older than I have much experience with, is there anything I should be prepared for or with? 

(I should add that I have plenty of Doxie experience, she won't be using any stairs and her mobility seems fine for now but I know what to keep an eye on)


----------



## gingersmom (Jun 2, 2008)

How kind of you to recognize her need and make room in your heart and home for her!

Sorry, I can't answer any of your specific questions, just wanted to say how it improves my perspective on the value of the human race to know that people like you are out there, doing good.


----------



## Dragonfire (Jun 4, 2008)

What a great story! I can't answer any of your questions, but I love it when people adopt older dogs. They often get overlooked because they're not shiny and new like younger dogs, but they have a lot of heart and can be great companions.


----------



## petstar (Dec 7, 2007)

Apprently she is meeting a couple tonight and may have a home! I would be elated if things worked out so quickly for her but if not we are prepared to foster her.


----------



## 3dogsplus (Sep 10, 2006)

I hope things work out for her! Not to put a damper on things (no pun intended), but watch her watcher intake. Dachshunds are prone to cishing's disease and diabetes so if she is drinking more than one ounce of water per pound, have her blood checked to make sure there is not a reason for the bladder control problems.


----------



## Criosphynx (May 15, 2008)

I adopted three of my dogs as seniors... You wont regret saving this elderly little one.... 

As far as the table scraps thing, one of my dogs was given scraps for probably ten years or so. Gettting her to eat dog food was quite a challenge at first. 

It will probably be easier to answer questions to problems then to speculate what problems you will have. 

You may just need extra patience. Any bad behaviors she has, may have been nurtured by her former owners for a long long long time.


----------



## loratliff (Feb 7, 2008)

Good for you! Do you know what hearing/vision is like? Older Dachshunds are prone to becoming deaf.

My mom has a 13-year-old miniature wirehaired male who is still a fantastic dog - just a little (no, a lot!) deaf. LOL.

The fact that someone would dump a 12-year-old dog (presumably a family companion) simply because of bladder control issues is really sickening to me.


----------



## petstar (Dec 7, 2007)

Her hearing is fine thus far as well as her eye site although she does have some cataracts. She will be needing some extractions and a good cleaning. 

She's tiny weighing only about 5 or 6 lbs. So far she's tested well with dogs, cats and kids...She's a typical doxie though and can bark with the best of them...I've been told she's "bossy" and will let you know when she's hungry or wants some attention. 

The mini I grew up with was much bigger than this girl so watching her with our other two dogs will be imperative to avoid accidents.


----------



## Patt (Feb 12, 2008)

Thank you for wanting to help this little one. 

I have adopted several senior Dachshunds, they are the best. Actually my little Gretta had the same problem you are describing with this one when I adopted her from the shelter. My recommendation is get her to your vet ASAP so all of her health issues can be addressed SAP. She definitely needs antibiotics for the UTI.


----------



## Dog5 (Jan 13, 2008)

That's so wonderful of you to take her in! 
I had two dogs with bladder control issues when they got older, we just popped a diaper on them! They get used to it and you become very skilled with those things. You can put a sanitary pad inside if she needs more protection.


----------

